# Langhap-Sarap, Bida sa Lahat!



## Waterdash

Recently, I've had to do a project on the filipino company called Jollibee. I was wondering, what does "*Langhap-Sarap, Bida sa Lahat!*" mean?


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

Roughly, it means "Delcious Aroma, Number One of All". 

*Langhap-sarap *could be translated any number of ways, but the main image of inhaling, smelling, savoring the delicious smells or aromas of their meals would remain the same.
*Bida sa lahat* would be :  the best of all, number one of all, best of the best, etc.


----------



## Waterdash

Thank you for your help.


----------



## AskLang

DotterKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Roughly, it means "Delcious Aroma, Number One of All".
> 
> *Langhap-sarap *could be translated any number of ways, but the main image of inhaling, smelling, savoring the delicious smells or aromas of their meals would remain the same.
> *Bida sa lahat* would be : the best of all, number one of all, best of the best, etc.


 
Hi! Dotterkat,
Can it also mean "number one to all" ?


----------



## DotterKat

Note the differences in the following sentences:

Ang Panginoon ay naghahari *sa* lahat ng sangkatauhan.
The Lord reigns over all mankind.

Ang Panginoon ay hari *ng* sangkatauhan.
The Lord is King of all mankind.

Sa kanyang kasikatan, si Fernando Poe, jr. ay naghari *sa* takilya.
At the height of his popularity, FPJ reigned in the box office.

Sa kanyang kasikatan, si Fernando Poe, jr. ay naging hari *ng* takilya.
At the height of his popularity, FPJ was king of the box office.

Now, take *Langhap-Sarap, Bida sa Lahat!* and keep in mind that it is an advertising slogan meant to be short, memorable and whose purpose is not to be grammatically correct but rather to evoke a particular image in the mind of a potential customer.

*Bida sa Lahat*, or better yet, *pinakabida *sa lahat or *nagbibida* sa lahat would be " the best of all, the best of the best, number one of all (hamburgers)."
*Bida ng Lahat* would be closer to your suggestion "number one to all (people)."

In short, it is a difference between *Bida sa Lahat *(ng hamburger) "the best of all hamburgers" and *Bida ng Lahat *(ng tao) "the choice of all people," or as you suggested "number one (hamburger) to all (people)."

Gary


----------



## AskLang

I got it now. "Langhap-sarap" is a phrase that shows its edge over the others so it's more likely to be "the best of all".

Thank you.


----------



## niernier

AskLang said:


> I got it now. "Langhap-sarap" is a phrase that shows its edge over the others so it's more likely to be "the best of all".
> 
> Thank you.



Not "langhap-sarap". I am sure you are talking about "bida sa lahat"


----------



## AskLang

niernier said:


> Not "langhap-sarap". I am sure you are talking about "bida sa lahat"


 
Yes, niernier. It was about "bida sa lahat" to mean "the best of all" vs. "the best to all". And I agree, it should be "the best of all" in reference to its context.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Langhap sarap means that from the smell alone, the food is already tasty/flavorful/delicious/scrumptious/savory.  Bida sa lahat means ''Reigns supreme to everyone.''


----------



## AskLang

Thank you Cracker Jack.


----------

